# Rules Suggestion



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

It has been suggested and discussed some that maybe a winner shouldn't be able to win the Calendar Contest twice.

I just want to get some opinions on this idea.

This is only for the Calendar Contest, and I think the reason it's come up is that we would probably prefer to have twelve different winners in the completed calendar.

What's everyone's thoughts? I know a few have declined entering after winning once, for fairness (Dave Beech!!!). But I thought we should get some feedback on it...


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

I think it's a good idea, it would be nice to see 12 different furkids!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I agree 12 different dogs would be great!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd like to see 12 different dogs in the calender also.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

I agree with everyone else!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

but, 12 different dogs doesn't mean 12 different owners. what if you get two shots of different dogs that you own that win?

so, may-be it would be the same dog can't win twice rather than the same owner?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> but, 12 different dogs doesn't mean 12 different owners. what if you get two shots of different dogs that you own that win?
> 
> so, may-be it would be the same dog can't win twice rather than the same owner?


I agree - but then again I own 3 and take pics of all of them:doh:


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Good point - My opinion is that as long as it's a different dog it shouldn't matter if the owner has won once with another dog. Different fur kid, different month. Just my opinion!! I'm glad to go with the flow!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Different dog each month sounds fair..


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

So...does anyone disagree? We're all okay with same member, different dog winning more than once?

Cosmo could be the January winner...Samson could be the July winner....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Sounds good to me. It's all good cuz i won't win any month anyway LOL.

12 different dogs


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

:doh:Oh, how I hate contests!:doh:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, 12 different dogs, not owners.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Different dogs winning, but same owner sounds fine with me.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What if its a group shot...Like Abbie has won and lets say there is a picture of Maggie and Abbie together.... All of us with more than one dog can only enter 1 photo...... SO does this mean if Abbie and Maggie are in a photo together Maggie cant win because Abbie is in the picture and she has won already


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> What if its a group shot...Like Abbie has won and lets say there is a picture of Maggie and Abbie together.... All of use with more than one dog can only enter 1 photo...... SO does this mean if Abbie and Maggie are in a photo together Maggie cant win because Abbie is in the picture and she has won already


 
:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:
LOL...sorry Mary, I couldn't resist. I know how important these contests are to some, but they make me twirl....:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:
> LOL...sorry Mary, I couldn't resist. I know how important these contests are to some, but they make me twirl....:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


I know Kim...Leave it to me.................To throw a wrench into the plan.........


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> I know Kim...Leave it to me.................To throw a wrench into the plan.........


Crap...... :lol: This just can't be simple.... 

Personally, I'd love to see more multi-golden photos win....because I think it adds to the calendar...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I can make Tucker pose in diffrent positions then put it all into one picture so it looks like I have 6 dogs...would that make you happy? :


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I vote no dog can win/be featured more than once in a calendar year whether in an individual or group shot. 

If I were buying a calendar I would like to see different dogs each month. Even in the group shots I wouldn't want to see a dog that I had already seen in a previous month's page (either singly or in yet another group shot)


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Crap...... :lol: This just can't be simple....
> 
> Personally, I'd love to see more multi-golden photos win....because I think it adds to the calendar...


So ........... Rick does that mean Abbie can be in a picture with my other dogs and still be entered in the contest...........


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> So ........... Rick does that mean Abbie can be in a picture with my other dogs and still be entered in the contest...........


She can be entered....but she CAN'T win....

I'm just kidding. I'm thinking yeah. It looks like that's the consensus of the forum, and that's what matters.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> She can be entered....but she CAN'T win....
> 
> I'm just kidding. I'm thinking yeah. It looks like that's the consensus of the forum, and that's what matters.


OK... SO Abbie cant win because shes won... But can Maggie still win or Hootie since Abbies in the picture....:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

:doh::doh::doh::doh: Now this is just funny!! How about who cares?? Let's just have fun with it!! Different doggie winner each month!! LOL!! This is getting soooooooooooo funny!!! :bowl::bowl::bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggie already won with Purina! ::::


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Maggie already won with Purina! ::::


Ok..... Smarty..... What about a picture of Hootie and Abbie...............


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Ok..... Smarty..... What about a picture of Hootie and Abbie...............


I can't even remember who has won and who hasn't...LOL. I was just getting so silly reading all the photo possiblities...I'm still laughing. I could use a giggle tonight.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Let's see---if I clone a pic in Photoshop, reverse it, adjust the color, perhaps put some lighting effects in and rename Kady to Katie does that count??


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I was kidding when I said Abbie can't win with another dog.....

What about a member wins one month, they can't enter the next month?

I don't care what we decide....I just want to go with what you guys think would be best...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I was kidding when I said Abbie can't win with another dog.....
> 
> What about a member wins one month, they can't enter the next month?
> 
> I don't care what we decide....I just want to go with what you guys think would be best...


LOL!!! Well you know what they say Rick. Rules were made to be broken. LOL!!!! Sorry, just couldnt resist. LOL!!!:::


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So let me see if I understand after reading three pages of post if I understand this.

One owner can win a month
one dog can win one month and then again on group photo but not the next month

butttt......
if the dog goes up on the space shuttle he can't win cause we would be tired of seeing his pics?????

Hooch<---- scratching is big bald empty head


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I was kidding when I said Abbie can't win with another dog.....
> 
> What about a member wins one month, they can't enter the next month?
> 
> I don't care what we decide....I just want to go with what you guys think would be best...


Then that isnt fair for members with more than 1 dog......Im not per say looking to keep entering Abbie.... But was just asking if she was in another photo with other dogs...and those dogs were the ones entered , would that make the other dogs not valid because Abbie was in the picture....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I was kidding when I said Abbie can't win with another dog.....
> 
> What about a member wins one month, they can't enter the next month?
> 
> I don't care what we decide....I just want to go with what you guys think would be best...


Rick, I think pretty much, if a member wins one month, then he or she refrains from entering any photo the following month. I think that is fair to everyone who is entering photos for the calendar. It gives everyone a fair shot. That makes perfect sense and I am sure everyone would agree. It gives people plenty of time if they have more than one dog to enter.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmm, maybe you could put up the options in a poll and we could vote?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Then that isnt fair for members with more than 1 dog......


Honestly, I'm not really looking to be fair to members with more than one dog....mainly because if I win with Samson, I get a free calendar. And Cosmo doesn't understand that he didn't win..... And what's the point of winning two calendars? I'd rather someone else get a free calendar than me win two.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh....and I almost forgot another idea that was brought to my attention....

Should there be a minimum posts rule? A person needs so many posts on the forum to be included in the calendar?

And one reason this might be an issue......when it comes time to sell calendars to the forum, wouldn't the calendar be more special because we know these dogs and their owners?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Honestly, I'm not really looking to be fair to members with more than one dog....mainly because if I win with Samson, I get a free calendar. And Cosmo doesn't understand that he didn't win..... And what's the point of winning two calendars? I'd rather someone else get a free calendar than me win two.....


Rick, I think what you said works. Go with it. If a member wins one month, then they dont enter the next month. Its that simple. Everyone gets a fair shot that way and the same person doesnt win month after month and besides if they did, they would be the only one buying the calendar. So if they win one month, they dont the next and reenter the following month with another dog. I think that should solve the problems. For me it doesnt matter because I dont enter. I am just getting the calendar printed. But I think you have the right idea. Just go with it. If people dont like it then they dont enter. Its that simple. It was a great idea you had and it should not be this much trouble for you.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I think your right on both points Rick. The only thing I would question about the minimum post rule is what if that person has just joined and gets the last picture before the cut off month. Everyone wouldn;t know if this new member is going to be a regular poster or not. But I do understand your thinking and like it.

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

The new member thing would have to be a special consideration......but usually, you know right away if a new member is gonna post much...

I guess that's also a case where the voters can kinda police it.....WE vote for the winners. We're looking for outstanding pictures of dogs we know, right?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sounds good to me. Didn't mean to add another clog in the wheel.

Hooch <---going back over to my corner now


----------

